# Couch Cushions



## fozzy40 (Aug 13, 2011)

My couch cushions have lost their density and are really sagging.  I'm looking to get the cushions replaced.  There are 2 cushions (36" x 36").  Can someone give me a ballpark cost?  I know this varies depending on the material but a best guess would be appreciated.


----------



## kappadoce (Aug 16, 2011)

Try here.  Foam Mattress Pads | Memory Foam | Platform Beds | Bedroom Furniture | patio cushions


----------



## ownersblues (Aug 21, 2011)

I know it's not the same as replacing the cushions, but may help in the future, I saw something on an infomercial the other night about these products you put under the cushion to fix the sag. In all seriousness it looked like a piece of siding.


----------



## SnellExperts (Aug 28, 2011)

Could you not just buy a bag of cotton from wal mart and re fill them yourself?


----------



## ownersblues (Sep 2, 2011)

SnellExperts said:


> Could you not just buy a bag of cotton from wal mart and re fill them yourself?



Since the OP said they weren't doing that, I didn't mention it, but that is what I thought of. I also have to wonder if I can't do the same thing with my flattening couch pillows here, wasn't even thinking about that until now, nice! Thank you!


----------



## SnellExperts (Sep 6, 2011)

No problem. Let me know how it works, I would be concerned that you might get a lot of lumps in the cushions by doing it yourself. I have a few cushions that are getting flat as well, so if it works for you I will def be doing it myself as well.


----------



## ownersblues (Sep 7, 2011)

SnellExperts said:


> No problem. Let me know how it works, I would be concerned that you might get a lot of lumps in the cushions by doing it yourself. I have a few cushions that are getting flat as well, so if it works for you I will def be doing it myself as well.



How to Restuff Sofa Cushions | eHow.com

This link shows how to do it with memory foam mattress pads. I think this is the best bet. I'm going to work on just the throw pillows with the couch in a few weeks when I have the money. That I think I have the best bet of doing cheaply and still looking good =)


----------



## andertonj (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't exactly, but I'm sure you can find it on the internet. Try there you will definitely get the solution.


----------



## SnellExperts (Sep 19, 2011)

ohMikeee said:


> Wak mart is a good place to buy such things.



Yeah, normally I don't support wal mart because of how cheap a lot of their products are, but their Crafts section is awesome if you are into that.


----------

